# Wie wird ein normales Internetkabel "Bezeichnet" [DSL]



## roadgecko (17. Mai 2010)

Ich plane Diese Woche mein W-LAN gegen LAN einzutauschen.

Allerdings würde ich gerne die genaue Bezeichnung eines "normalen" DSL Kabels wissen, da ich dieses vermütlich ich Baumarkt kaufen werde, damit ich die Stecker anschließen kann nachdem das Kabel durch die Wand gezogen wurde.

Ich lese immer wieder "RJ45 CAT5e" ist dies richtig ? Und wofür steht das CAT5e ?

Ich habe mir jetzt Stecker mit folgender Bezeichnung gekauft "RJ45 8P8C" allerdings passen diese nur mit einer gewissen Portion "Druck" in den Netzwerkanschluß ist dies einfach Durch die Herstellung bedingt oder ist dies der Falsche ?

Mfg.: roadgecko


----------



## Ahab (17. Mai 2010)

Falls du das Kabel meinst, mit dem du deinen Rechner mit dem Router verbindest: das sind herkömmliche LAN Kabel aka RJ45 aka *CAT5e*.


----------



## roadgecko (17. Mai 2010)

Ja die meine ich. Steht CAT5 für die Abschirmung ?



> *CAT 5*:
> 
> Kupferkabel mit 4 Paaren, Innenleiter Cu-Draht,blank (AWG24),  Polyolefin-isoliert, verdrillt. Außenmantel: FR-PVC/FR-LSOH
> 
> ...



Und weißt du ob die Stecker richtig sind ? 8 "Pins" haben sie "RJ45 8p8c".


----------



## Jami (17. Mai 2010)

8P8c steht zumindest für die Buchse. Es kommt vor, dass die Stecker etwas schwierig reingehen.
Schau einfach mal hier


----------



## Ahab (17. Mai 2010)

Ich bin gerade am forschen. Es deutet alles darauf hin, dass 8P8C-Stecker nur für ISDN Buchsen sind, ich finde aber gerade nichts, wo genauere Unterschiede aufgeführt werden. Ich bleib aber dran.

€: Nö, ich glaube das macht keinen Unterschied. Bei Conrad werden RJ45, CAT5e und 8P8C in einem Wortlaut geführt. Es scheint also mehr oder weniger normal zu sein, dass der Anschluss etwas schwer reingeht.


----------



## K3n$! (17. Mai 2010)

Und für Cat5e guckst du dir das hier mal an:

Twisted-Pair-Kabel ? Wikipedia


----------



## taks (17. Mai 2010)

Braucht man für die Stecker keine Presszange?


----------



## roadgecko (17. Mai 2010)

Die einzelnen Adern werden (je nach "System") in die Buchse gesteckt (natürlich in der richtigen Reihenfolge) und dann wird ein "Clip" herunter gedrückt der das Kabel fixiert. 

Es gibt auch noch ein anderes System aber das habe ich nicht


----------



## taks (18. Mai 2010)

Ahso, ok.


----------



## 7network (20. Mai 2010)

Also:

Für das Netzwerkkabel gibt es verschiedene "Klassen" bzw. Kategorien (Cat.). Beispielsweise hatten ältere Netzwerkkabel Cat3. Neuere Kabel gibt es schon mit Cat7. Damit sind theoretisch höhere Bandbreiten möglich. 
Für Gigabit-Ethernet muss es Cat5e oder höher sein!

Die normalen Netzwerkstecker haben die gleiche Form wie die ISDN-Stecker. (Man kann auch ein Netzwerkkabel für ISDN benutzen!)
Die richtigen RJ45-Stecker haben 8 Kontakte. 10/100Mbit-Netzwerk geht bereits, wenn davon die mittleren 4 belegt sind. (8P4C)
Für Gigabit-Ethernet oder bei Nutzung von ISDN müssen ALLE Kontakte belegt sein. (8P8C)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## gettohomie (20. Mai 2010)

Schneide einfach ein Cat6 und ein Cat5 auf eins von beiden ist besser Abgeschirmt und zwar das mit 1000Mbit


----------

